# Washing plants from lowes



## Pmurinushmacla (Dec 19, 2020)

I recently got 2 new plants from lowes and I plan to put them in my bioactive enclosure for my pokie. However, I'm concerned about pesticides. What would be the best way to rid the plants of any possible pesticides? Would regular soap and water work?


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 19, 2020)

Pesticides can not all just be washed off some are systemic and will be inside of the plant. Plants you bought from lowes are low quality commercially produced, which involves pesticides and fertilizers. Not your top picks for plants to use in a bioactive enclosure. I personally wouldn't do it. I used to spray pesticides and you have no idea what they used and what the mode of action is for whatever they used, and what type of chemical it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sterls (Dec 19, 2020)

Theoretically if you planted them in a pot and took care of them without any pesticides for a long time they *might *be safe eventually. I still wouldn't risk it. As mentioned above simply washing them won't make them safe. 

Buy plants from dealers that specialize in vivarium plants and bioactive setups. If you're gonna spend the money on bioactive, shell out the extra cheddar for safe plants.


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 19, 2020)

One thing you can do is take cuttings, which I think greatly reduces the risk of pesticides. Not sure what happens to systemic pesticides with cuttings, but I sort of assumed the plant moves them into dead tissues, so the new stuff should be relatively safe. @Smotzer do you know how that works?

Ofc, depending on the plants, cuttings may not work at all, and even if they do, they will take a while to grow to size.


----------



## Jumbie Spider (Dec 19, 2020)

Interesting, I've used plants from Home Depot on a couple occasions with no ill effects although they were smaller desert type plants. I didn't even bother washing them off.
What I was careful about is the soil that came in the pots - some had these pellet like fertilizer stuff in their roots/soil so I removed that as much as I could before replanting into the terrarium.
I am not saying it's safe to do after reading others posts, just saying what I've been able to do without issue.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 19, 2020)

European recommended pesticide removal method for fruits and vegetables. A mild solution of dishwashing liquid, sprayed or agitated two or three times should remove about 95% of the chemical residues. Rinse as you would the dishes. 
So hug your plants and give them a bath. They were designed to tolerate an occasional deluge.


----------



## Poonjab (Dec 20, 2020)

Just don’t put plants in.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Dec 20, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> Just don’t put plants in.


Not what I asked


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Dec 20, 2020)

Sterls said:


> Theoretically if you planted them in a pot and took care of them without any pesticides for a long time they *might *be safe eventually. I still wouldn't risk it. As mentioned above simply washing them won't make them safe.
> 
> Buy plants from dealers that specialize in vivarium plants and bioactive setups. If you're gonna spend the money on bioactive, shell out the extra cheddar for safe plants.


Any suggestions on the dealers?


----------



## Sterls (Dec 20, 2020)

Ozthegreat said:


> Any suggestions on the dealers?


I think it's against the rules to mention them in the thread, I'll PM you


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 20, 2020)

schmiggle said:


> do you know how that works?


Yes I do, with cuttings if systemic, and transliminar pesticides has been applied before hand in the soil it will have been in the initial cuttings, but without reapplication to the soil, generally the new growth material, the pesticide with not be further translocated up into the new growth. Factors in this are what type of plant it is and how woody it is. But generally after cuttings have begun new shoot growth those parts would be free from pesticides, but ther may still be pesticdes present from the parts that were the initial cuttings, probably at a low rate though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Dec 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Yes I do, with cuttings if systemic, and transliminar pesticides has been applied before hand in the soil it will have been in the initial cuttings, but without reapplication to the soil, generally the new growth material, the pesticide with not be further translocated up into the new growth. Factors in this are what type of plant it is and how woody it is. But generally after cuttings have begun new shoot growth those parts would be free from pesticides, but ther may still be pesticdes present from the parts that were the initial cuttings, probably at a low rate though.


Interesting. I contacted the lowes I bought them from and they said all they use is neem oil but I'm gonna have to check where they get the plants and ask them. I dont wanna kill my t but finding the plants I want online has been a hassle. And when did corkbark get so expensive?


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 20, 2020)

Ozthegreat said:


> Interesting. I contacted the lowes I bought them from and they said all they use is neem oil but I'm gonna have to check where they get the plants and ask them. I dont wanna kill my t but finding the plants I want online has been a hassle. And when did corkbark get so expensive?


So neem oil is and can be used systemically (technically more translaminar) so that neem oil is likely not just on in the plants, It is also sprayed for topical application, but it is also watered into the soil and is systemic. The systemic Is a better application for neem sometimes. When I have used it I would use it systemically and then topically to control.


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Dec 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> So neem oil is and can be used systemically so that neem oil is likely not just on in the plants, It is also sprayed for topical application, but it is also watered into the soil and is systemic. The systemic Is a better application for neem sometimes. When I have used it I would use it systemically and then topically to control.


He said they sprayed it but that doesnt mean it couldn't have been absorbed ig


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 20, 2020)

Ozthegreat said:


> He said they sprayed it but that doesnt mean it couldn't have been absorbed ig


Even with the short half life of neem I wouldnt use those plants with your pokie.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Dec 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Even with the short half life of neem I wouldnt use those plants with your pokie.


I'll probably order from new England herp in that case. While you're here do you think the plants will be fine for 3 to 4 days in the semi cold? I dont want to pay 33 for shipping on a 60 dollar order


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 20, 2020)

Ozthegreat said:


> I'll probably order from new England herp in that case. While you're here do you think the plants will be fine for 3 to 4 days in the semi cold? I dont want to pay 33 for shipping on a 60 dollar order


What exact type of plants? Plants vary greatly in degrees of hardiness, though I am assuming they may be more tropical for a bioactive than temperate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 20, 2020)

How cold is semi cold, too? Lots of plants are ok down into the 50s, but 40s are borderline and anything in the 30s is really pushing it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Dec 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> What exact type of plants? Plants vary greatly in degrees of hardiness, though I am assuming they may be more tropical for a bioactive than temperate.


Specifically pilea depressa and some ferns. I cannot give the species on the ferns as they had no individuals but they had something like 5 for 13 bucks


----------



## The Snark (Dec 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Plants vary greatly in degrees of hardiness,


Got me thinking of some desert shrub that recovered within a couple of weeks after being buried in a sand dune for 40 years. And quite a few plants that die in one to five minutes exposure to frost. Probably much more extremes have been noted.


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 20, 2020)

Ozthegreat said:


> Specifically pilea depressa and some ferns. I cannot give the species on the ferns as they had no individuals but they had something like 5 for 13 bucks


Pilea depressa can not really tolerate low temps, Id be warry of them going in the 50's they are from brazil and mexico. They should really be kept in the 70's. They are not frost tolerant or even all that hardy. Not sure id risk 60 bucks with cold temps, add more to your order to make shipping worth it or something. 

Fern (Polypodiopsida's) is a widely ranging broad term so I cant say about that without a genus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 20, 2020)

The Snark said:


> Got me thinking of some desert shrub that recovered within a couple of weeks after being buried in a sand dune for 40 years. And quite a few plants that die in one to five minutes exposure to frost. Probably much more extremes have been noted.


Yes plants Plantae stretch the wide array of temperatures are are highly specialized in their geographic and endemic areas. Some do not tolerate changes outside of temp ranges, even more so even with soil types and pH. Lotta science and specialization in the world of amazing plants! Some can cling to life in even the most hospitable places though, truly incredible!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 20, 2020)

Seems to me OP's best bet is either, as @Smotzer said, to spend more money to make sure the plants are safely shipped, or to grow out cuttings of the plants they already have and make the enclosure in a month or two. 

Plant delivery follows a common formula. Good, cheap, fast--pick two.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Some can cling to life


See the orchids under my tender ministrations ignored and unwatered for years at a time for details. Wife got fed up and has coddled them for three  weeks and several have started to bloom.


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 20, 2020)

schmiggle said:


> Seems to me OP's best bet is either, as @Smotzer said, to spend more money to make sure the plants are safely shipped, or to grow out cuttings of the plants they already have and make the enclosure in a month or two.
> 
> Plant delivery follows a common formula. Good, cheap, fast--pick two.


Yup!! and speaking of ferns one job, where i was the head gardener, I had the responsibility of managing the moss/fern/ and shade garden. They lost their original planting scheme record with the Id's of the ferns, had to Id by sori or sorus patterns....Oh boy was that an involved process lol.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 20, 2020)

The Snark said:


> Se the orchids under my tender ministrations ignored and unwatered for years at a time for details. Wife got fed up and has coddled them for three  weeks and several have started to bloom.


Oh man I didnt delve into the orchid game, but a good friend of mine was a respected orchid breeder that grew out of the greenhouse I had my plants in. Lots goes into real orchid growing... not my game!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Dec 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> had to Id by sori or sorus patterns....


Techs sacked out in chairs, on desks and even sleeping bags in the electron microscope room. Botanist checks his watch... might be this week! Everyone stand by!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm probably gonna pay for the higher shipping. Its 33 vs 11 but they have a guarantee on the Express shipping so I'm just gonna go with it. Rather be safe and not have to wait for the cuttings to propagate, plus I can get the depressa vs the budget one I found here lmao

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 20, 2020)

Ozthegreat said:


> I'm probably gonna pay for the higher shipping. Its 33 vs 11 but they have a guarantee on the Express shipping so I'm just gonna go with it. Rather be safe and not have to wait for the cuttings to propagate, plus I can get the depressa vs the budget one I found here lmao


Smart move, very smart move!! especially if you can get a guarantee on the express during the winter months, that is worth it!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Yup!! and speaking of ferns one job, where i was the head gardener, I had the responsibility of managing the moss/fern/ and shade garden. They lost their original planting scheme record with the Id's of the ferns, had to Id by sori or sorus patterns....Oh boy was that an involved process lol.


Unbelievable...fern ID is a mess. Did you have to deal with non-vascular plants as well?


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 20, 2020)

schmiggle said:


> Unbelievable...fern ID is a mess. Did you have to deal with non-vascular plants as well?


Yes it was a mess, oh yeah I had to deal with various bryophytes as well..... It was an absolute pain, but it was a pain that was enjoyable.....I think what was more painful was the constant very careful and tedious weeding that had to happen in all the bryophytes. 40hr a week job just in not destroying all the moss everytime you weed. And they were particular, there could be no weeds in that garden hahaha

I dont think I truly ever finished all those ID's


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Dec 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Smart move, very smart move!! especially if you can get a guarantee on the express during the winter months, that is worth it!!


Yeah and tbf the prices were really good. Cork bark was like a third of what it was everywhere else, plants were either reasonable or bundled and really cheap, and the substrate was cheap aswell. Isopods were expensive <edit>, I'm debating not getting them still. Should I get the dwarf whites with my current springtail colony or will the enclosure not need them?


----------



## moricollins (Dec 22, 2020)

Ozthegreat said:


> Yeah and tbf the prices were really good. Cork bark was like a third of what it was everywhere else, plants were either reasonable or bundled and really cheap, and the substrate was cheap aswell. Isopods were expensive <edit>, I'm debating not getting them still. Should I get the dwarf whites with my current springtail colony or will the enclosure not need them?


The Tarantula Enclosure NEEDS neither springtails nor Isopods nor live plants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Dec 27, 2020)

moricollins said:


> The Tarantula Enclosure NEEDS neither springtails nor Isopods nor live plants.


Nor did I NEED this comment


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 27, 2020)

@Ozthegreat Howd the plants turn out??


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Dec 27, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> @Ozthegreat Howd the plants turn out??


Chose to order online. Lowes requires a receipt so I decided to plant one in my yard and just use the other one as a house plant. I'm probably going to order today from neherp and black jungle. 2 plieas, some ferns, a bromeliad and an air plant. Probably purchasing some wood and cork bark aswell. My metallica sling is doing well, he or she has grown a third of an inch but I never saw the molt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 27, 2020)

Ozthegreat said:


> Chose to order online. Lowes requires a receipt so I decided to plant one in my yard and just use the other one as a house plant. I'm probably going to order today from neherp and black jungle. 2 plieas, some ferns, a bromeliad and an air plant. Probably purchasing some wood and cork bark aswell. My metallica sling is doing well, he or she has grown a third of an inch but I never saw the molt.


Would you mind posting pictures? I've been curious what you actually bought from Lowe's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smotzer (Dec 27, 2020)

schmiggle said:


> Would you mind posting pictures? I've been curious what you actually bought from Lowe's.


been wondering the same thing


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Dec 28, 2020)

schmiggle said:


> Would you mind posting pictures? I've been curious what you actually bought from Lowe's.


I'm actually on vacation atm but one was an elephant Bush. The other one looked like a longer mini palm tree and ended with elegante or something. I'll post pictures when I get home.


----------

